# Mother and daughter beekeeping on Thanksgiving day



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's what I was lucky enough to be doing on Thanksgiving Day with my wonderful daughter who was visiting us (and she just so happens to be an entomologist and former honeybee research assistant). 
Doing chores on my hive together....


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

and this one....


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

very nice pic

where is all your snow lol


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Verry nice pics and a nice shot of Mountain Camp method of putting sugar on top of the hive. 1 pic = 1000 words :thumbsup:


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Really cool that you got to inspect your hive together!


----------



## kathygibson (Nov 3, 2009)

Great pics....nice to have a hobby you can share with your daughter.

Best,
Kathy


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

Omie, can you please elaborate on the bottom board shown in the pic, thank you,irwin


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Makes me wish I had a daughter...Thanks for sharing your pictures, as they are very nice.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

irwin harlton said:


> Omie, can you please elaborate on the bottom board shown in the pic, thank you,irwin


Sure Irwin,
_*
Starting from the bottom....*_

First is a blue regular solid bottom board, with its entrance opening facing front.

In that opening is a yellow wooden entrance reducer (seen on front of hive only) in which I chiseled a 2 1/2" rectangular opening to allow ventilation to enter the hive below the screen board. (bees don't go in there, it does not allow entrance to the hive)

Above that blue solid bottom board is a yellow full screen bottom board with its entrance facing front. That's where the bees enter and leave the hive.

Across that whole main entrance is a sliding metal mouse guard (the red and white thing with little entrance holes in it). We have plenty of field mice around here and they love to find warm nest boxes in the winter! I then felt sorry for the bees walking around the entrance area on the cold white painted metal, so I put some strips of black electrical tape for them to walk on there...much easier on their little tootsies.
Lastly is the big blue thing, which is a slatted rack to give the bees added insulation and ventilation in winter, and extra clustering room in the Spring to hopefully help discourage swarming.

Then there is a small 1/2" opening on top front, you can't see because the telescope lid is hanging over it. this is for ventilation and an additional entrance. The bees are using both bottom and top entrances.

Lots of folks might think all this is overkill. Oh well. It makes some sense to me and I thought I'd try it.


----------

